# IH 666 leaking oil out exhaust



## zorro700 (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a friend of mine but heres the problem. He just had a complete over haul done to this engine and when he got it back it leaks oil out of the exhaust. He took the manifold off and it leaks about the same amount out of each cylender. When he called the guy that rebuilt it (very reputable guy that has been building race engines for 36 years) he said that it probably was "wet stacking" and perhaps still needed the rings seated and to run it hard for about 10 hours. So that is what my friend did. A hard couple days of discing and also used it to bale some hay. It has all the symptoms of "wet stacking" but it is going through about a quart of oil per hour. He put it on his lowboy and took it to the guy and he agreed that it is oil NOT unburnt fuel coming from the manifold. Anybody ever have this problem?


----------

